# Bid terms for commercial projects



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I am starting to get more into commercial new construction projects. I was hoping some people could share what sort of terms or provisions you include in your commercial bids. Below are a few things that I include in my bid right now but I feel like I could be much more specific.

Date of plans used to bid
Spell out # of finishes and # of coats


Do you guys have provisions for damage from other contractors? 
Language for anything not shown on plans?
Provisions for surfaces not in place at scheduled time of painting?
Any other good ideas to avoid pitfalls on commercial bids?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm general, because they write the contract, and that's what I'm signing. 
something along these lines


> Apply sealer to all Int. gypsum board wall and ceilings
> Apply finish paint to all Int. gypsum board wall and ceilings
> Sand and prep all Int. door & jamb
> Apply undercoat on all paint grade door & jamb
> Apply Semigloss enamel on all int paint grade door & jamb


When I'm trying to get in with a new GC, then I build it up from the basic. Client that know me, they get simplicity, specially when I'm bidding 2 or 3 a week for some.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Look at the PDCA contracts. They have a short and long verson I think. I have used the short one for years


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is my "standard" wording when dealing with arch. drawn plans.


Please accept our attatched bid 
As per plans and specifications
Drawn by ***
Dated *****
**Addendums noted
Section 09900 Painting


"As per plans and specs" May be better wording then "all" when bidding competively from architecturally drawn plans. When writing your own specs its fine.


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

keep it simple, but remember they don't sign your contract, you sign theres!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

upnorthmn said:


> Here is my "standard" wording when dealing with arch. drawn plans.
> 
> 
> Please accept our attatched bid
> ...


this is pretty much it. our commercial contractor bids are fairly similar. its pretty much a "we'll paint whatever the specs/print dated dd/mm/yyyy says for $x dollars.". We also include our standard warranty information along with that, but the specs generally specify your warranty as well.


----------



## DPaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Joepro0000 said:


> keep it simple, but remember they don't sign your contract, you sign theres!


I understand. I should have worded the post a little differently. I'm more looking to find out if there are any other caveats that you give yourself above and beyond the basic plan date, addendums, etc.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

DPaint said:


> I understand. I should have worded the post a little differently. I'm more looking to find out if there are any other caveats that you give yourself above and beyond the basic plan date, addendums, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys!


Not really. If there are options then you need to bid those accordingly of course. I bid the project based on the print they give me and a walkthrough if possible. I then write the quote exactly as stated above. An example from a bid we did recently for a commercial builder...

_*"Bid for interior painting for 'URC Buildout, Lansing Michigan' based on print provided to All Seasons by Fryling Construction on November 15 2009.

Bid includes all labor, materials, travel, and equipment to complete project in a timely and professional manner based on said print provided to All Seasons for the purpose of determining quote for work to be performed."

*_If you're looking for a way to cover your ass, include the print date and architect. Then if anything changes during the actual coarse of construction you can pull that print out of your arse and say "LOOK! there was no crown molding in this hallway!"


----------

